# Craigslist Golden!



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I was browsing Craigslist (I don't know why I even do that to myself) and found a free 2 year old Golden that needed to be rehomed. His family just had their 4th baby and felt as though he needed a good home where he can get the attention he needs. The ad said that he was house broken, not neutered, very loving, and willing to please dog.

Of course I sent them an email. I figure even if I don't take him I should at least tell them about the local Golden Retriever rescues that would find him a really great home.

They emailed me back and said that they believe they found him a good home.

2 weeks later (today) they emailed me back and said they still have him and wanted to know if we would like to meet him.

We are torn. Since the time Milo was diagnosed we said that we wanted to get another dog so he would have a buddy. He is finally to the point where playing wont hurt him any more. We watched our friends Golden the other night and Milo was in HEAVEN. I know he would love/accept any dog we brought into our house.

I only second guess myself about this because Milo is so easy. He is a very laid back dog. He is perfectly content laying on the couch and having a lazy Sunday with us. But he also loves his walks, swimming, and being very active. He is past the point of destroying our house and does perfectly fine when we aren't home. I'm just worried that this dog will come in and be crazy, destroy things, and make our lives that much harder.

I'm at least emailing them and asking basic questions.. up to date on shots? is he a chewer? crate trained? And I'd love to know where they got him from.

What should I do?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

You could take him on a trial basis...and if it doesn't work out, he could go to the rescue. You could be a foster of sorts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How about taking Milo to meet with him?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I think if you are seriously considering this, I would ask for Milo to meet him first before you do anything. Definitely get ALL vet records (not just shots) meaning doctors notes too and ask them to bring everything with them. That way, you can look and see if he has any serious conditions in the notes.

Ask about his temperament... with 4 kids, I'd hope he would be very well behaved, but maybe they are actually getting rid of him because he isn't an ideal dog to be around their children... 

I can't think of anything else, but good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I just emailed them with a list of questions. Their email to me mentioned meeting Cooper first (that's a kind of good sign I guess) which is something we would of course do. Milo is my main concern, he has to approve & get along 100% with this dog if we do this.

Sam- I told my boyfriend that maybe we could try it for the weekend and if it doesn't work give him back? Or depending on the vibe we get from his owners maybe just take him right to a rescue.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Could be the first home returned him to them and they didn't want to say...but, it's a good sign they took him back. I would think that if he wasn't good with the kids they would have placed him before the fourth child was even thought about.

I would ask to take him for the weekend, (after Milo meets him of course), and see how it goes. I would not just take him to a rescue unless you were up front with the people about it, (I'm sure that's what you meant to do).


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I think you may be meant to have this dog. Kismet.

All my previous dogs basically fell in our laps, completely unexpectedly. (1 - my brother went to the humane society to adopt a beagle but ended up falling for a german shepherd, 2 - box of free puppies at a record store; 3 - abandoned puppy was brought to our door by the child who found her and couldn't keep her.) They turned out to be such blessings. 

When the time was right for us to adopt a dog again, my husband and I said that we would wait until the right dog crossed our path. A couple of years ago, we almost ended up with a dog we found injured by the road. We would have taken him in, but he was too badly injured. I was heartbroken. Last year I got tired of waiting, and started looking for a golden. It took a while as I kept running into obstacles, but we finally ended up with our rescue, Ben, who has been a challenge - but a good one. I can't imagine our lives without him. Now, I'm back to not looking, but being open to whatever happens. I have a feeling that at the right time, a new family member will appear in our lives. 

It sounds like that is what has happened to you.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

The owners emailed me back and answered all of my questions, he seems like a typical 2 year old Golden who just needs some extra attention and training.

We are meeting them in the morning and if the dogs get along we are taking him home with us for the weekend. If all goes well we will keep him!

I'm so nervous!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

MilosMommy said:


> The owners emailed me back and answered all of my questions, he seems like a typical 2 year old Golden who just needs some extra attention and training.
> 
> We are meeting them in the morning and if the dogs get along we are taking him home with us for the weekend. If all goes well we will keep him!
> 
> I'm so nervous!


Make sure you get vet records-or maybe even talk to vet, and you sign a basic ownership contract maybe? 

Hope it goes well. Make sure they meet outside the home first. :crossfing


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Noey said:


> Make sure you get vet records-or maybe even talk to vet, and you sign a basic ownership contract maybe?
> 
> Hope it goes well. Make sure they meet outside the home first. :crossfing


Good idea about the contract!

And we are meeting somewhere that neither of them have ever been before.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah!!! Great story! Can't wait to hear how things work out!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

What should a basic ownership contract say? I'd like to type one up tonight and have them sign it in the morning.

I guess something saying that they turn over ownership to us if this trial run weekend goes well. I don't know how to word it or exactly what to say. And I have all of our emails as "proof" that they are letting us have him for the weekend (just incase it's a scam and they report him stolen or something.. you never know!).

If we decide to keep him we wont be meeting up with them again, he will just stay with us. So it needs signed this weekend.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Oh and should I be worried that he isn't neutered? Will that affect how he acts with Milo who isn't neutered?

If we keep him he will be getting neutered and microchipped asap.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

I m so excited for u all. We got our 2nd golden with the two being 1 1/2 and the other 2 years old. They have so much fun together! I am not sure about a contract though, what are you trying ensure? Can you just keep a copy of the Craigs List ad to prove they're intent to give up the dog? I have never heard of any kind of contract in this type of situation but I m probably missing something.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The funny thing about neutered males vs unneutered ones is that the unneutered ones seem to be the ones who draw the ire of the neutered ones, so that shouldn't be a problem.

I'd have the contract state that they are turning ownership of "dog's name" to you and that they will accept him back if things don't work out. To be honest though, I wouldn't even do that personally. I'd just get something saying that they are turning ownership over to you if I got anything at all.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

The original ad was taken down (I think, because I can't find it) when they thought someone else was taking him.

I just want to ensure us and it be written/signed/acknowledged that they turn over ownership to us. You never know with people.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

well I figured that we have a contract with Milos "breeder" so we might as well have something in writing saying that Cooper is ours too (if it works out!)


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Awww good story! I hope the meeting goes well tomorrow. Keep us posted :wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the document that the rescue has owners sign when they turn dogs over to the rescue. I am only posting it for reference, you would want to modify it quite a bit cover the trial period, and what happens if it doesn't work out.

Definitely get copies of all the vet records, including doctors notes.

http://www.goldenretrievers.org/apps/OwnerRelease.pdf


I am very excited for you! I hope the dogs love each other and your weekend is awesome!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow. How exciting for you all.


----------



## kidznpupz (Jun 2, 2011)

I am so happy for you! Hope all goes well - fingers crossed!


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Good Luck!!! Rocky's previous owner bought him on Craig's list. He is just the greatest dog in the world. It is understandable to have reservations about buying a dog on Craig's list; but, if you do your due diligence, it could be one of the best things you ever do!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> This is the document that the rescue has owners sign when they turn dogs over to the rescue. I am only posting it for reference, you would want to modify it quite a bit cover the trial period, and what happens if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Definitely get copies of all the vet records, including doctors notes.
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT Owner Release form and advice mylissyk

Wishing you much luck today. Hope everything works out and your are able to come up with a contract or owner release form of some type.

Looking forward to the update and hopefully pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milos mommy*

Milos Mommy

Good Luck-let us know!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, this has fate written all over it!!

Only just seeing this thread today. Can't wait to hear how the meeting goes!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

artbuc said:


> Good Luck!!! Rocky's previous owner bought him on Craig's list. He is just the greatest dog in the world. ever do!


no, I have the greatest dog in the world..off Craiglist!!

looking forward to your report!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

When we met up this morning to pick up Cooper the dogs seemed to get along so we agreed to take him for the weekend. His owner told us as much as he could about Cooper (good & bad) and brought some food and 5 months worth of interceptor. He said that they got 35 emails in about an hour and then a friend in Boston was going to take him. Then this friend puppy sat for a weekend and decided they wanted a puppy, not a 2 year old. So they contacted us because we have a Golden and knew what we were getting ourselves into. He said if it works out to just keep him and if not to just call them and they will take him back (even if it's in an hour).

He left us with Cooper (without saying goodbye to him, broke my heart  )

Cooper was probably double the size of Milo (and we thought Milo was pretty big at 75 pounds). This dog was at least 100 pounds and all muscle. His head was HUGE. And he drooled like a St. Bernard. They got him in Lancaster, PA which probably means a puppy mill even though he said it was a good breeder (he couldn't remember the name). He offered up no papers though.. (not that I care, we never even registered Milo).

We walked the boys around a bit and then loaded them into the truck.

As we were driving home Milo was huddled in the corner of the back seat with a very sad, concerned, upset, mad look on his face. As the ride went on he just didn't seem like he was okay with this. Cooper was a huge high energy dog. I think he intimidated Milo.

We went into this saying that it was Milos decision (and the owners knew that). Milo LOVES dogs but he just wasn't acting with Cooper the way he does with any other dogs he has been around.

We pulled over and talked about it. By this time Milo was looking devestated. We decided to call them back and turn around. There was no sense in driving all the way home if Milo already wasn't happy. I didn't want to stress him out all weekend if we weren't gonna keep him. We called the owner and he completely understood, he said that Cooper is alot to handle.. which is why he needs a new home. We told them that he would probably be better as an only dog.

He was a really good dog and I'm sad we didn't keep him. As much as Milo loves other dogs, I really just think we are a one dog family for now. We have tried a few times to get another dog and it just hasn't worked out. Or we need an older dog.. 5 or 6 years old, who is calm enough for Milo. Since his surgeries he has become more laid back than I thought.

I snapped 2 pics on my phone..

Milos on the right trying to decide what the heck we are doing to him.








This was the nail in the coffin, the please get this dog out of here look.








So if anyone is in MD in the Baltimore area this dog is available. I did suggest turning him over to a Golden rescue though.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

I am NOT second guesing your decision but I do want to say for others who might be thinkiing about a rescue that it takes many weeks, if not months, for rehomed dogs to adjust to their new environment and the same for established dogs to accept a new sibling. I remember when I brought Tucker home. Maggie and Murphy stayed upstairs and had that "get this freaking wierd puppy out of here now!" look. They really gave him the cold shoulder for quite some time. However, before we knew it they were all tight buds who just couldn't get enough of each other.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

artbuc said:


> I am NOT second guesing your decision but I do want to say for others who might be thinkiing about a rescue that it takes many weeks, if not months, for rehomed dogs to adjust to their new environment and the same for established dogs to accept a new sibling. I remember when I brought Tucker home. Maggie and Murphy stayed upstairs and had that "get this freaking wierd puppy out of here now!" look. They really gave him the cold shoulder for quite some time. However, before we knew it they were all tight buds who just couldn't get enough of each other.


 
+1 EXACTLY. Frazier Hated Tucker at first, and it was a good two weeks before they could tolerate being together in the same room. I knew it was right and pressed on with my decision. They became good bud's before Frazier passed away, they slept on the same bed with me at night. You need to do what's best for you and your Family Danielle, but a drive in the truck is not nearly enough time to make a decision like that IMHO. Believe me, there is more than enough love for both boys. I hope Cooper gets a good home.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Same with Chance and Savanah. On the way home they sat on total opposite sides of the backseat and wouldn't even look at each other. Chance did like Savanah at first, but Savanah wanted _nothing_ to do with him for at least 2 weeks if not more. 

They ended up being totally committed to each other, but at first it was definitely touch and go.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally understand your decision. I do want to say that Danny and Jasper are both stressed when we bring a foster in. It lasts for about 12 hours for Danny and a day or two with Jasper. They are very routine oriented and when their routine is changed, they are stressed out for a while until they adjust. Just don't think Milo has to be an only dog forever. He will adjust as long as the new dog doesn't pick on him, if that were the case, I'd say call it off. The dog you tried out may have been just as stressed! That could be why he was coming across as hyper.

Good luck, you'll find the right match.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Not enough time at all IMO. Is Milo used to riding in cars with other dogs? I understand why he would be not at ease with any other dog stuck in a small space. I don't understand why you bailed and I don't think it was for Milo's benefit, I think probably you didn't want him - which, is, of course, completely okay but I really wish you had given the big guy a real chance. My Max is a big dog and a drooler slimy thing at times. I feel badly for both Tucker and for you and your Milo - you may have just missed out on a great thing and helped a big, goofy golden find a safe and loving home. I just don't think it's correct for you to think that you truly gave Milo and Tucker and yourselves a real chance. If I were you, I'd go back and get him - Tucker only in the car and give both of them the chance to get to know each other but then, I'm a huge softy.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I really wish I could afford a third dog, I keep looking at his big blocky head and easy going smile, I would take him if I could. Sigh.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

fostermom said:


> The dog you tried out may have been just as stressed! That could be why he was coming across as hyper.


The excessive drooling could also have been stressed related. Chance drools _a lot_ at the vet but never at home.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think you did the right thing. Considering all that Milo has been through, he has to be your first priority. It's the type of situation where you have to trust your gut. Plus, it sounds like there was a ton of interest in the dog and it also sounds like the family that is giving him up really wants for him to go to a good home. I'm sure they'll be screening the others that were interested to make sure he ends up with the best match possible.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry you felt like it wouldn't work out. I think you should consider adopting a puppy or a dog under 1 yr old for Milo's new buddy. I bet he would love a younger dog to play with.

I keep meaning to ask you, how is his leg doing now?


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

You did the right thing. 

I think that emotionally you aren't ready for another dog if your honest about it. I think that at the moment Milo is your everything and you are so in love with him that even a moment of him being uncomfortable is too much for you.

I think that the dogs themselves weren't the reason I think you looked because you know you are a one dog family. 

You did what you thought was best for your dog, your furbaby could never have a better mother.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

Poor Milo, he sure did look distressed. I would of done the same thing given his reaction. BTW, it is going to take awhile for all of you to adjust to a new dog in the family. When you finally do find the right dog, the personality will take months to come out and you truly see what your family dynamics will be like.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. I'm sure you were excited about getting a new brother for Milo. I guess it just isn't the right time yet. I hope this dog is able to find a new home soon!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I know I did the right thing. Milo loves other dogs and just wasn't feeling this dog, I could tell. And yes he is use to other dogs being in his territory and in the car. I know I didn't give it a lot of time but I'm still happy with my decision. We weren't the right family for Cooper.

Milo is going to be fragile for the rest of his life and this dog was double his size, he could have done some serious damage to him (and me) since he needed some training. The dog weighed as much as I do.


----------

